# What do hogs smell like?



## elmer_fudd (Aug 19, 2013)

Went out saturday in the rain.  Never saw a hog, just lots of deer.  I went down near a lake and started smelling something like someone really sweaty.  So I started working my way into the wind.  The only thing I saw was a deer, so I am guessing there were no hogs nearby since the deer was feeding casually.  The smell may have been some kind of plant, but am still wondering if it could have been hogs further upwind.
The only hog I have killed was a smallish sow, and I dont remember it smelling very strong.
I have killed lots of deer and none of them smelled like this.  Also, it was cool out that day so cant explain the sweaty smell.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 19, 2013)

Bigfoot? They supposedly smell like a mix of BO and a wet dog.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2013)

Several species of Viburnum bushes have an odor kind of like you describe, especially late in the summer-I'd call it a "wet dog" smell. You can smell them a long ways sometimes.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah.. coulda been bigfoot or viburnum.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Several species of Viburnum bushes have an odor kind of like you describe, especially late in the summer-I'd call it a "wet dog" smell. You can smell them a long ways sometimes.


 

Thread killer


----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 19, 2013)

doenightmare said:


> Thread killer



lol.  along those lines, I dont think bigfoot comes as far south as Newton county, so he may be right.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe it was bigfoot asleep under a Viburnum bush?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought they smelled like BBQ............


----------



## klown (Aug 19, 2013)

kill a big boar and you will never forget the stank from one, horrible smell once you smelled that you can smell them where they have been and in area


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 19, 2013)

Mighta' been a wascally wabbitt. I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## klown (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## elmer_fudd (Aug 19, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> Mighta' been a wascally wabbitt. I just couldn't help myself.



Yeah, I was a little tipsy when I created my member name.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 19, 2013)

Remember when your uncle told you to pull his finger........................................


----------



## centerc (Aug 19, 2013)

We smelled some a few weeks ago also heard them grunting then we saw 3 smalls and a big sow


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 21, 2013)

Milkweed smells like cat pee. The only thing that reminds of a smelly hog is a green hickory nut shell when you run your finger nail through it or the hickory leaves smashed up but much stronger and nastier.   mike


----------



## benosmose (Aug 22, 2013)

I think a boar has that smell u get when you take a grinder and go to work on a piece of iron Just go to a hog lot somewhere you will know the smell or maybe run down to the publix and get ya some chiterlins and boil um up in your kitchen youll never forget it I promise I personally like the smell of a boar and tarsals on a deer maybe im sick i guess


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 23, 2013)

You have a body smell and a mating smell. A boar with mating on his mind will have a different sharp pungent smell than his regular body smell. I remember when I helped milk cows, they would let the bull come in to eat sometimes and you would know it right by the different smell of him. Never did figure how get the milkers on him.mike


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 23, 2013)

Hogs smell "soured."


----------



## rosewood (Aug 26, 2013)

Very pungent odor that tends to burn the nose.  Much like your under arm when you didn't put on deodorant, only 10Xs worses.  Be sure to stay up wind when cleaning them, and you barely notice, but if you are down wind, whoa.


----------



## bownutz (Aug 30, 2013)

I seem to always smell them before seeing them when walking the swamps. Very distinctive!


----------



## dotties cutter (Aug 30, 2013)

I had been ketchin wild hogs for several years when I took a job in Tampa Florida and up till that time I had never smelled marijuana  and my bosses 18 year old son was a weed smoker and when I first noticed the smell on him , not knowing what it was I thought I was smelling a rank male hog. The boys parents were not in the meat market at the time and I ask him why he had the smell on him and he told me what I was smelling. It is possible you were close to someone's weed patch or another hunter was smoking and the breeze brought the smell to you. Or it could have been some other aromatic type of plant. With the humid days we have been having all the smells out in the woods get magnified.
I won,t ask you if you know what marijuana smells like.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 1, 2013)

I have smelled both, and I detect no similarities.  Never even considered that pigs smelled like pot.  Maybe he had bad BO mixed in with the pot.  LOL


----------

